# I NEED MAJOR HELP!!!!!! Amniotic Band Release?????



## vwaner (Oct 11, 2011)

I am new to coding othro surgery. I have to find a cpt for pre cert and I am having no luck.Everytime I try to look up something that might be it i realize I have no idea what I am doing. If anyone has any experience with this surgery I would really appreciate a nudge in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## brackman1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Fetal surgery is listed under fetal procedures in the CPT index.  It will be an unlisted  laparoscopic procedure (59898)


----------



## vwaner (Nov 30, 2011)

It's not a fetal surgery. It's on an 18 month old child. That is one of the problems I am having. All the info I can find is on fetal surgery.


----------



## IRISHCODER (Nov 30, 2011)

I may be wrong, but it would seem that you need to address what the doctor is trying to do and on what body part he is doing it. After birth, the Amniotic Band is gone. For instance, ABS can cause club feet, webbed fingers/toes, etc. that may need surgical correction after birth. Does this child actually still have an amniotic fiber around this extremity? If not, I'd go with the body part and type of corrective surgery for that body part. I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## ajs (Nov 30, 2011)

vwaner said:


> I am new to coding othro surgery. I have to find a cpt for pre cert and I am having no luck.Everytime I try to look up something that might be it i realize I have no idea what I am doing. If anyone has any experience with this surgery I would really appreciate a nudge in the right direction. Thanks



What you need to do is stop looking at the words Amniotic Band Release and ask the doctor what actual procedure they are planning to do.  The Amniotic Band is actually a syndrome that, while it occurs in utero, is generally treated after birth.  It just means that bands constricted certain limbs or parts of the baby in utero, which now need to be surgically corrected.  The amniotic bands caused the problem, but the procedure to fix it is some sort of repair code for the part of the body affected.


----------



## nadened (May 21, 2014)

In regards to diagnosis coding of issues caused by the amniotic band syndrome,  I am wondering if there are any "late effect" or "history of" codes to use along with the primary diagnosis (ie your example of club foot etc).  
Thank you!
Dana


----------

